# Molly the alarm clock!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Who needs an alarm clock when you have a Molly A paw in the face would wake anyone up

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MVI_2362_zps5c3ac293.mp4.html


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How sweet!!! Was he pretending to stay asleep to get more kisses? She's so gentle!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> How sweet!!! Was he pretending to stay asleep to get more kisses? She's so gentle!!


Maybe ha! I think he was really out! She loved her uncle when he came to visit


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sweet and so gently done. Rufus uses more of a canon ball approach.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> So sweet and so gently done. Rufus uses more of a canon ball approach.


Ha love the canon ball approach sometimes she isn't so gentle That was one of her better moments


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly is soooo cute! What a lucky uncle he is!


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

How lovely.. I hope when Bella is big enough to be my alarm clock she is a soft and gentle as Molly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

jac said:


> How lovely.. I hope when Bella is big enough to be my alarm clock she is a soft and gentle as Molly.


Be careful what you wish for. Nina wakes at 7.15 every morning regardless of working/weekend/holiday! Not a minute sooner or later! Absolute perfection of body clock.. Amazing really. She's a monkey! Lola and Nina share a room and Lola HATES waking early, so she's usually grumpy with Nina (wanting to play with super energy) until about 9am when they both collapse again and snooze together.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Nina wakes at 7.15 every morning regardless of working/weekend/holiday! Not a minute sooner or later! Absolute perfection of body clock.. Amazing really. She's a monkey! Lola and Nina share a room and Lola HATES waking early, so she's usually grumpy with Nina (wanting to play with super energy) until about 9am when they both collapse again and snooze together.


Awww. Still not put off, bella has us up every morning anytime from 630-7. 

She is only a baby but I'm so tempted to get another one already. Seen how cute your two are together. Reckon we will wait a few years yet though.

My partner as different feelings he thinks bella is enough for now, how old was Lola when you got nina?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely would recommend two! Lola was just over a year old. It's been great.. They are great company for each other and Nina has been a dream with having Lola to play with and expend the puppy boisterousness!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ruth is so right. I feel guilty that I have hardly played with Boycie.
They both tire themselves out playing with one another.
There is also the chasing round the garden.
Here he is just worn himself out.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How precious!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So cute! Molly is so sweet! Bette woke me up this morning--way too early--whining in my ear.  could Molly give her lessons?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> So cute! Molly is so sweet! Bette woke me up this morning--way too early--whining in my ear.  could Molly give her lessons?


Aww little Bette she could whine in my ear any day


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, gentle Molly-kisses, a perfect way to wake up! :twothumbs: 

We still get cuddles and playtime from our two, even though they do spend a LOT of time playing together....definitely recommend having a 2nd poo too.  When we are hectic and they want to play, they have each other, and in the evenings they are happy to snuggle with us on the sofa. :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Molly is so cute!! 
Lady does this too, but when you dont get up, she will stand on you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> awe! Molly is so cute!!
> Lady does this too, but when you dont get up, she will stand on you.


Good job she's a skinny Minnie!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Good job she's a skinny Minnie!


yes! that is very true! cant imagine if she was heavy! lol. 
Silly lady.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> awe! Molly is so cute!!
> Lady does this too, but when you dont get up, she will stand on you.


Lady is too funny! See Molly knows her "no couch rule"


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Lady is too funny! See Molly knows her "no couch rule"


yes she does! really well actually...Lady knows her, I own this place rule. lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely video ....at first I thought oh if only she could get up !!! Then I realised she was being a good girl ........

Has her settee come Yet ????

I even used Courier font thinking that could be good luck xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely video ....at first I thought oh if only she could get up !!! Then I realised she was being a good girl ........
> 
> Has her settee come Yet ????
> 
> I even used Courier font thinking that could be good luck xx


Well not yet but I got an email and supposedly it's on the Purolator truck in Toronto and supposed to arrive TODAY!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is so sweet! Lola paws at my arm in the morning but thankfully our bed is too high for her to give us a good morning kiss unless my head is at the very, very edge. Mainly my arm just gets clawed at!! She used to wake up at 6.30/7 when she was in the kitchen but since being in our room she stays in bed until someone surfaces - then insists that everyone should get up and play!! Then she makes us all jealous by going back to bed until about 10/10.30 - lazy lump!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> That is so sweet! Lola paws at my arm in the morning but thankfully our bed is too high for her to give us a good morning kiss unless my head is at the very, very edge. Mainly my arm just gets clawed at!! She used to wake up at 6.30/7 when she was in the kitchen but since being in our room she stays in bed until someone surfaces - then insists that everyone should get up and play!! Then she makes us all jealous by going back to bed until about 10/10.30 - lazy lump!!


It's nice how they wake us up and then they get to sleep again....not fair


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

8:06 a.m.	Mississauga (west/ouest), ON On vehicle for delivery the latest on the settee tracking so not too far from me:jumping:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh exciting! be sure to start a new thread with pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We"re so looking forward to seeing it xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> oh exciting! be sure to start a new thread with pictures!


I will only problem is I have been banned from opening it til the BOSS gets home from work at 5:00pm.............someone is being a big baby and it's not me


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> awe! Molly is so cute!!
> Lady does this too, but when you dont get up, she will stand on you.


Exactly what Frankie does! He also is incredibly focused on your eyes. If you as much as open your eyes to look at him, he knows you are up and will lick your face and try to get close for snuggles. But if you just keep your eyes closed, he will not rush over. It's quite funny.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you expecting it today then Renee ?? Or tomorrow ??. What time us it with you now ...we"re 16.35 x


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> yes she does! really well actually...Lady knows her, I own this place rule. lol


Lady and Frankie seem similar in many ways... lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Are you expecting it today then Renee ?? Or tomorrow ??. What time us it with you now ...we"re 16.35 x


Yes today it's only 11:39am here


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> I will only problem is I have been banned from opening it til the BOSS gets home from work at 5:00pm.............someone is being a big baby and it's not me


HA! well I wouldnt let you open it if I werent home either! lol Tell Christine I took her side....lol!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> HA! well I wouldnt let you open it if I werent home either! lol Tell Christine I took her side....lol!


Well you know who your friends are Renee :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So I might get to see it before bed time then


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Well you know who your friends are Renee :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Unreal ha!! I thought Amanda would be more supportive I guess she is a big baby too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH!! well you wont let her on the forum...so she needs someone to back her....LOL!!!! you know I love ya!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAH!! well you wont let her on the forum...so she needs someone to back her....LOL!!!! you know I love ya!


 I guess But think of poor Karen that has to wait so late to see it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure I don't have to wait any longer ...just the clock says a later time lol ...that is unless I have to wait til morning x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG it just got here:jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> awe! Molly is so cute!!
> Lady does this too, but when you dont get up, she will stand on you.


I swear my two must be related to Lady. They both do stand on me. Beemer on my chest and Lexi on my head. Although this morning Lexi chose to lick my toe (even more yuck when applying the speed of lightening thread here), and I swear it was because she wanted to get me up but was too lazy to move by herself and the closest thing to her was my toe.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I swear my two must be related to Lady. They both do stand on me. Beemer on my chest and Lexi on my head. Although this morning Lexi chose to lick my toe (even more yuck when applying the speed of lightening thread here), and I swear it was because she wanted to get me up but was too lazy to move by herself and the closest thing to her was my toe.


I hate toe licking when Molly does it it tickles and grosses me out ha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I swear my two must be related to Lady. They both do stand on me. Beemer on my chest and Lexi on my head. Although this morning Lexi chose to lick my toe (even more yuck when applying the speed of lightening thread here), and I swear it was because she wanted to get me up but was too lazy to move by herself and the closest thing to her was my toe.


It would be cool if one day we would be able to have them all meet and see if they are as similar in person!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> It would be cool if one day we would be able to have them all meet and see if they are as similar in person!!


I'm just imagining all the cream fluff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wonder if we would be able to tell them apart when they are older.


----------

